

Verizon: Fast, wireless Internet coming to rural America - physcab
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/04/03/verizon-fast-wireless-internet-coming-to-rural-america/

======
johnm
Um, er, we've already been doing this for years and years:
<http://www.pulsarco.com/>

